# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Elvis the King Cobra

## CoolioTiffany

At the sanctuary Elvis was out and about so I decided to snap a photo.  He loves to hood out at anyone he sees outside of the enclosure, and once you turn around he strikes at the glass.  He's a big boy too LOL.

----------

_Danounet_ (03-01-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (03-01-2010)

----------


## Danounet

Wow amazing!  :Surprised: 

Lol he strikes from behind, sneaky bastard...

How many times have you cleaned his enclosure??  :ROFL:

----------


## Boanerges

He is cool looking!!!! Nice pic Tif  :Good Job:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Wow amazing! 
> 
> Lol he strikes from behind, sneaky bastard...
> 
> How many times have you cleaned his enclosure??


LOL you bet he is.

I would offer to clean the enclosure, only if someone gets him out for me :Very Happy: 




> He is cool looking!!!! Nice pic Tif


Thanks!  I would love to take more photos of the reptiles we got there, it's so amazing to see all of these different hots and other non venomous species.

----------


## psycho

why do u want a snake that u r not going to handle

----------


## Moofins07

> why do u want a snake that u r not going to handle


Maybe if you took the time to read the ENTIRE original post, you wouldn't have had to ask that silly question.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (03-15-2010),h00blah (08-13-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-03-2010),_WingedWolfPsion_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## PYMOM

Hope thats thick glass....I would have a heart attack  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## SGB_74

not to hijack the thread but does anyone know the reason why venomous snakes are called "hots"?.

----------


## Vypyrz

Nice pics Tiff. Be careful with that one...





> not to hijack the thread but does anyone know the reason why venomous snakes are called "hots"?.


Maybe because they are "loaded". I know in the military when we fly in to strike a target, we make the radio call, "Going in hot..."

----------


## justinsane82

I always thought it was because of the saying "Too HOT To Handle" in terms of them being venomous and how they are harder to hold.

----------


## Snakeman

awesome snake!

----------


## king216

Very dangerous but beautiful snake, i would never own a venomous snake, nice to look at but not for me to own

----------


## twan

Gotta love them cobras allday. :Sweeet:

----------


## N4S

is this Elvis in this video?

YouTube - Presenter drops King Cobra

----------

